

Show HN: Ratew – A Simple Currency Converter - dnohr
http://ratew.com/

======
dnohr
Hi, I've designed this tool for myself to convert multiple currencies very
fast, but is it simple and fast enough? - Would be great with some feedback.

Thanks.

Keep inspiring HN!!

